# iBook 14" vs PB 12"



## Carnea (30 Juillet 2003)

Hello !

Jusqu'à présent, l'iBook n'entrait pas en ligne de compte pour moi (pas de 2ème écran). Maintenant que cela semble possible, voilà l'alternative pour un prix semblable :

- un PB G4 867 MHz 12,1" (CHF 2429) ou
- un iBook G3 900 Mhz 14,1" (CHF 2169)

Pour 10% moins cher, l'iBook m'offre un écran 14" mais seulement un G3. D'après les tests que j'ai lus, il semble que ses performances ne soient pas très en dessou du PB (sauf pour les logiciels qui utilisent AltiVec).

J'aimerais connaître votre avis sur les différences au niveau de :

- fiabilité (meilleure sur le PB ?)

- qualité du clavier (Macworld critique celui de l'iBook)
http://www.macworld.com/2003/08/reviews/900mhzibook/

- G3 vs G4 (Macworld conseille fortement le PB G4)

- chaleur (le PB 12,1" est une vraie poêle à frire; et l'iBook ?)

Peut-on s'attendre à une mise à jour de la gamme iBook cet automne ?

Merci pour vos conseils.

Thierry


----------



## Nathalex (30 Juillet 2003)

Carnea a dit:
			
		

> * - qualité du clavier (Macworld critique celui de l'iBook) *



Je n'ai qu'un iBook, je ne peux donc répondre qu'à cette question : personnellement, j'adore le clavier de l'iBook ! Ca va me faire très drôle quand je vais devoir utiliser plus souvent un clavier d'ordi de bureau !!!!


----------



## Lordwizard (31 Juillet 2003)

Nathalex a dit:
			
		

> *
> personnellement, j'adore le clavier de l'iBook ! Ca va me faire très drôle quand je vais devoir utiliser plus souvent un clavier d'ordi de bureau !!!!   *



Ouf !! Je suis pas le seul !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





J'osais pas le dire de peur de passer pour un fou, mais moi aussi je prefere le clavier de mon iBook "ice", et pourtant je passe plus de temps bien evidemment derriere mon PowerMac...

Maintenant en ce qui concerne le choix entre le iBook 14" et le PB 12", ben étrangement c'est pas la puissance ou le reste que je prendrai en compte mais le format !!

Là aussi , a cause de mon iBook, je trouve que le format 12,1" (iBook ou PowerBook d'ailleurs) avec les qualités d'ecrans actuelles permettent d'avoir des portables beaucoup plus ergonomiques que tout ce qui a pu exister jusqu'à present !!

J'ai toujours trouvé le 14" "gauche" et mal positionné, maintenant je peux comprendre que certains privilégient la taille de l'écran...


----------



## melaure (31 Juillet 2003)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'ai toujours trouvé le 14" "gauche" et mal positionné, maintenant je peux comprendre que certains privilégient la taille de l'écran...
> 
> ...



Tout à fait. J'aime avoir de l'espace ... Pourquoi revenir aux années du LC avec un écran tout rikiki ? Vive le grand écran (et en plus en format wide) !!!


----------



## Lordwizard (31 Juillet 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *
> Pourquoi revenir aux années du LC avec un écran tout rikiki ? Vive le grand écran (et en plus en format wide) !!!  *



Oula mélange de genre !! moi aussi g eu le 12" couleur du LC, mais là cela n'a rien à voir !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le 12,1" qui équipe les iBook/powerbook est tout simplement exceptionnel, 1024*768 soit equivalent d'un 17", avec une finesse et une qualité inégalée sur aucun autre portable de cette taille... 

Et pourtant crois-moi pas besoin de loupe !! La finesse est telle que la lecture/vision y est très agréable !!


----------



## melaure (31 Juillet 2003)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et pourtant crois-moi pas besoin de loupe !! La finesse est telle que la lecture/vision y est très agréable !!
> 
> ...



Ca ne m'avais pas beaucoup convaincu à l'époque et c'est pour cela que j'ai prix un TI. Et quand je vois tout les iBook aux Gones du Mac, je ne regrette pas !


----------



## Carnea (31 Juillet 2003)

Merci pour vos remarques.

Je suis allé voir ce soir un iBook 12,1" en magasin et j'ai trouvé l'écran vraiment très bon. Vu la différence de prix avec le PB 12", je pense que je vais choisir l'iBook 12,1 900 Combo. Son point faible le plus apparent est l'absence d'Airport Extreme.

Thierry


----------



## ederntal (31 Juillet 2003)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> *
> Le 12,1" qui équipe les iBook/powerbook est tout simplement exceptionnel, 1024*768 soit equivalent d'un 17", avec une finesse et une qualité inégalée sur aucun autre portable de cette taille...
> *



Faut pas exagérer,  un 17" c'est plutot 1280 x 1024


----------



## Onra (31 Juillet 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas exagérer,  un 17" c'est plutot 1280 x 1024



Avec une fréquence de fonctionnement décente ? Pas vraiment... la très grande majorité des 17" CRT affiche leur plus belle résolution en 1024x768.


----------



## melaure (31 Juillet 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Avec une fréquence de fonctionnement décente ? Pas vraiment... la très grande majorité des 17" CRT affiche leur plus belle résolution en 1024x768.



Mon Sony est très bien en 1152x870 ...


----------



## Mulder (31 Juillet 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Avec une fréquence de fonctionnement décente ? Pas vraiment... la très grande majorité des 17" CRT affiche leur plus belle résolution en 1024x768.



Bien d'accord. Malgré les dires des fabricants amha le 1280 x 1024 c'est plutôt pour les 19" CRT.


----------



## melaure (31 Juillet 2003)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Bien d'accord. Malgré les dires des fabricants amha le 1280 x 1024 c'est plutôt pour les 19" CRT.



Pour la lisibilité des textes en 8 points, c'est sur !!!


----------



## MrStone (31 Juillet 2003)

Yep, et après une dure journée à 60 Hz, t'as les yeux qui piquent


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Juillet 2003)

mon eMac est reglé sur 1040x768 a 89 Hz...
il y a deux résolutions plus élevées ,mais le taux de rafraichissement est trop faible ,les yeux fatigueraient trop vite...
moi je prendrait le PB 12":
un G4 867 ne fait qu'une bouchée du G3 ,fut il a 900 MHz...
pas besoin de démo,l'internet regorge de tests...
pour l'ecran,je prendrais le PB 12",exceptionnel de finesse...

seul reserve ,la chaleur,mais je n'ai pas eu l'occasion d'essayer ...


----------



## ederntal (1 Août 2003)

j'ai un apple studio 17" a mon taff en ce moment, et bien le 1280 x 1024 est la frequence la plus utilisable je trouve... a 75 hz c'est nickel !!


----------



## Mulder (1 Août 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> a 75 hz c'est nickel !!



Depuis que je suis à 100 Hz sur un Sony G420 (1280 x 1024) dès que je repasse sur un écran à 75 Hz j'ai mal au crâne (ça va encore à 85 Hz).


----------



## memoryjar (1 Août 2003)

Enfin parler de fréquence de rafraichissement pour un écran de portable (LCD) ça n'a aucun sens.


----------



## MrStone (1 Août 2003)

Certes ! Et parler de résolutions non plus d'ailleurs !


----------



## decoris (2 Août 2003)

1024x768 sur le 12', c'est trop pour la bureautique et le web : je joue continument avec le zoom...
l'idéal, c'est mon 17 TFT en 1280x1024 : de la place, et des caractères assez grands... un rêve!

par contre 1024x768 sur le 14' de l'ibook, ça doit bien le faire...


----------



## Zitoune (2 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> 1024x768 sur le 12', c'est trop pour la bureautique et le web : je joue continument avec le zoom...
> l'idéal, c'est mon 17 TFT en 1280x1024 : de la place, et des caractères assez grands... un rêve!
> 
> par contre 1024x768 sur le 14' de l'ibook, ça doit bien le faire...



Effectivement, c'est sympa


----------



## Lordwizard (2 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> 1024x768 sur le 12', c'est trop pour la bureautique et le web : je joue continument avec le zoom...



Je suis continuellement en 1024*768 sur mon iBook 12", pour surfer, travailler etc, sans le moindre problème...


----------



## Sir (8 Août 2003)

Je prendrais le powerbook 12" si j'etais toi !


----------



## Carnea (17 Août 2003)

Merci pour vos conseils.

Finalement, je n'ai commandé ni l'iBook 14", ni le PB12" mais l'iBook 12" à 900 MhZ !

J'ai eu l'occasion d'en voir un et j'ai trouvé l'écran très bon. Il me semble aussi qu'il fait moins poêle à frire que le PB 12" ! Et le prix est actuellement vraiment incroyable. 

Les tests que j'ai lu ici montrent que le PB 12" n'est pas beaucoup plus rapide, sauf pour Photoshop et certains jeux. Comme tous deux ne me concernent guère ... Oui, je sais, c'est gonflé d'utiliser un Mac quand on n'est pas graphiste, mais bon...

Un petit truc que je trouve vraiment ridicule sur les PB : à chaque fois on nous fait le coup du matériaux hyper-résistant (titanium puis alu). Et à chaque fois l'internet est couvert des plaintes d'utilisateurs qui ont un PB tout griffé !

Et avec le hack publié par la revue ct pour brancher un 2e écran non-miroir je ne voyais vraiment plus d'argument en faveur du PB 12".

Voilà, reste plus qu'à espérer que l'ami Steve ne va pas présenter une nouvelle gamme de portables dès mardi, comme certaines rumeurs l'annonce  ;-)

Thierry


----------



## minime (17 Août 2003)

Carnea a dit:
			
		

> à chaque fois on nous fait le coup du matériaux hyper-résistant (titanium puis alu). Et à chaque fois l'internet est couvert des plaintes d'utilisateurs qui ont un PB tout griffé !



Les problèmes venaient de la peinture appliquée sur le Ti.


----------



## Lordwizard (18 Août 2003)

Carnea a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, je n'ai commandé ni l'iBook 14", ni le PB12" mais l'iBook 12" à 900 MhZ !
> 
> Voilà, reste plus qu'à espérer que l'ami Steve ne va pas présenter une nouvelle gamme de portables dès mardi, comme certaines rumeurs l'annonce  ;-)
> 
> Thierry



Bravo !! Tu verra l'iBook ne te decevra pas !! mon 500Mhz est sur le papier completement dépassé et pourtant il rempli parfaitement son rôle de "portable"...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quand a savoir quand sortirons les nouveaux, faut pas que cela te chagrine, bien difficile de prévoir de nos jours...


----------



## vonstroheim (18 Août 2003)

Pourtant moins de 400 euros de différence pour 128Mo en plus, un G4 à la place du G3, le BT et la possibilité d'avoir Airport extreme, c'est pas cher payé je trouve.


----------



## Lordwizard (18 Août 2003)

Plutôt 500 je dirais, ce qui n'est pas rien tout de même !!

Un budget ca se limite sinon bien evidement tu as toujours mieux pour plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Après c'est plus une question de gout et de couleurs ce qui compte aussi !!


----------



## vonstroheim (18 Août 2003)

On trouve le PB 12" à moins de 1800 euros:
http://www.clginformatique.com/pages/produits.php?codart=M8760


----------



## Lordwizard (18 Août 2003)

Carnea a dit:
			
		

> Et le prix est actuellement vraiment incroyable.



Gageons qu'il a lui aussi trouvé une bonne promo !!


----------



## Carnea (24 Août 2003)

Hello !

Je viens de recevoir mon iBook 12" 900 MHz 640 Mo et je le trouve vraiment grandiose.

Afin de comparer ses performances, j'ai fait une recherche dans le Centre d'aide (connu pour sa lenteur) et la même recherche sur le seul G4 que j'aie sous la main : un PowerMac QuickSilver 800 MHz 768 Mo. Ce PoweMac est en service depuis un peu plus d'une année. Il a env. 20 Go sur le disque alors que mons iBook est encore presque vierge.

Surprise : la recherche dans le centre d'aide est, disons, assez rapide sur l'iBook et très très lente sur le PowerMac.

Question. Est-ce le signe que :


a) le G4 800 Mz se traîne par rapport au G3 900 Mhz

b) même sous OS X, le fait d'installer des programmes et d'utiliser l'ordi pendant quelques mois ralentit son fonctionnement ? Sous Mac OS 9, je sais bien que l'ordi ralentit un peu au fur et à mesure qu'il y plus d'extensions et de polices installées. De même, tout le monde a sûrement expérimenté qu'une défragmentation du disque redonnait du pep à un Mac sous OS 9. Nos Mac sous OS X s'essouflent-ils donc tout autant à l'usage ? J'imaginais qu'un OS moderne ne souffrirait pas de ces problèmes. La défragmentation du disque est-elle toujours nécessaire sous OS X ?

Merci pour votre aide.

Thierry


----------



## florentdesvosges (24 Août 2003)

Mac OSX ralentit au fur et à mesure que le temps passe : perso, je fais deux clean install par an pour que l'OS retrouve de sa vélocité passée.

Est-ce que tu as la même version d'OS X sur le PM et sur l'iBook ??

Il faudrait que tu compares les deux ordis sur des softs plus représentatifs comme iTunes (encodage), iMovie, ou encore le lancement de l'ISA (Info Système).


----------



## decoris (24 Août 2003)

tu peux encoder un CD en mp3 160 et me dire la vitesse???? merci!


----------



## krapulax (3 Septembre 2003)

> perso, je fais deux clean install par an pour que l'OS retrouve de sa vélocité passée.



T'es sur de ne pas te tromper avec Windows ???


----------



## florentdesvosges (3 Septembre 2003)

je ne crois pas : j'utilise Jaguar depuis sa sortie et j'ai toujours constaté qu'il ralentissait un peu au fur et à mesure qu'on s'en servait (cela est confirmé par le Terminal lorsqu'on vérifie le swap). Cela dit, une clean install tous les ans, ce n'est pas la mer à boire.


----------



## cinto (21 Septembre 2003)

Carnea a dit:
			
		

> Et avec le hack publié par la revue ct pour brancher un 2e écran non-miroir je ne voyais vraiment plus d'argument en faveur du PB 12".
> 
> Thierry



Je suis moi même en phase de renseignement pour acquérir un de ces portables et suis intéressé par le fait que tu mentionnes l'utilisation d'un 2ème écran pas seulement en mode miroir.

Je n'étais pas au courant .

Si tu as le temps aurais-tu la gentillesse de m'envoyer un lien/une info qui me permette de me renseigner?

merci d'avance


----------

